# I give bone heads a bad name!!!



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Off cuts included for your amusement….

Stock Bosch blade that came on the table saw.









Freud, full kerf, 40 tooth ripping blade.









Freud, full kerf, 40 tooth ripping blade installed backwards!!!!









I will turn in my novice LumberJocks card to the next member who approaches in public. That is - IF - you can stand to be seen in public with me.


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

Honest Mistake, - Sorta - Did you have your Glasses ON??


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Your pics are not loading so I cannot see what you did, but if you started with the same stock Bosch blade that I remember then a backwards install of the aftermarket blade is almost excusable. Factory blade has the label on the side opposite every other blade I've ever seen and so, because I wasn't paying attention, I installed my first aftermarket blade with the label on what I thought was the right side. Plywood blade, btw. Sad to say there was a cloud of smoke and some real scorching before I pulled my head out of my ass.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Been there, did that once. It does smoke a lot and doesn't cut very well! Too good clues that I had done something wrong.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Ah ha! A tiny amount of redemption. Yes, I did placement according to the labels. Not enough redemption to keep my LJ card. All that curly mess in the third pick was the result of shaving off a bad 1 degree bevel that had slipped on my old table saw. When I tried a substantial cut. I get 1/2 inch when I said "this is all kinds of wrong!" By the way, ther is no end to my boneheaded efforts today. The Freud is a 24 tooth rip blade.

Feel free to make jokes. I use them on stage in between music sets.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mark, Think of it as a design feature.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

That wasn't a "Bonehead" move….
It was just getting the inevitable first mistake of the day, over with quickly. Now you don't have to worry about making your first mistake of the day!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

It's OK, I put chippers for the dado in backwards and wondered what all that thumping was about.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't say I've put a blade on backwards. But I have done many times is tighten an arbor nut when I wanted to loosen it. Another one I get backwards on is the collects on my routers. I tighten them when I want to looosen.

Great topic for a forum. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I was meeting with a guy that was starting a plastics fabrication business. I picked up a piece of 1/4 in. plexiglas that had a very rough edge. I asked him why it was that rough. He said everything he cut came out the way. Said he had several blades and they all did that. Yep, you guessed it, I looked at the saw and the blade was on backwards. I told him and he said it had to be that way. I grabbed a wrench, changed the blade and cut a *smooth *sample. He could not believe it. He eventually developed a good business. He used to hire my students to work for him. I never told them the story, didn't want them to think they knew more them him.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a wood stove in my shop that knows more about my "bone head" mistakes than anybody* ever* will…..............


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

not so long ago at work we had a tradesmen griping about apprentices, whilst changing a blade and he insisted that the apprentices should be taught about how to maintain the machines and change blades. which was hilarious because he put the blade on backwards


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone can do it.

I've installed table saw blades backwards before.

I've installed dado chippers in backwards before.

My worst, I was halfway back to the store to return a bandsaw blade that had the teeth running backwards when I though about simply turning the blade in on itself to flip the teeth.

So does that mean I am in the bonehead club too?


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Oh man. This thread has a life I didn't expect. The "bone head" club. That's very funny. If it's a club, we should have the first bylaws.

The Lumber Jocks' Bone Head Club Bylaws:
1) Anyone can join!
2) Only self nominations are accepted.
3) Nomination must be accompanied by evidence of a bone headed move.
4) You can not be a bone head unless you say you are a bone head.

So is this a 12 step group? Nope.
Are group members subject to mockery? Maybe, it's best if you can laugh at yourself.
Is it possible that people will laugh and learn? Maybe they'll laugh outwardly but learn inwardly.

So I learn today about inverted band saw blades! I can see myself doing that. I can see myself making it to the store and seeing the look on the faces as they explain how to twist the bandsaw blade in the right direction. All of that is if I didn't install it inverted in the first place.

Yep - sounds like me.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I cut all my door frame material with a miter saw fence that was not square. I did not notice until I started cutting the tenons. I should have used the table saw sled that is perfectly square.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

where do I sign up?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

A salesman came into our plant about 30 years ago wanting somebody to rescue him and his partner. They were past due on wardrobes, headboards, and bedside tables. Probably 16 rooms. The nursing home was going to cancel the order by the end of the week and they were getting nowhere. They wanted us to complete the order before the end of the week so they could get out from under it. We went over to take a look. One of the first things we noticed was the *table saw blade was on backwards* but didn't say anything. They were obviously in over their heads from the get go.

Fortunately they had enough unused material to start from scratch. We agreed to do it for cash in advance on condition that we would not be responsible for anything whatsoever no matter what happened. We all went to work immediately after we got the material back. We worked the rest of the day, all night, and all the rest of the next day and got through about 8:30 PM. That was only one of many all nighters for my brother and I. This particular order is how we got into the nursing home furniture/ motel furniture business in addition to what we were already doing. This is a true story.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BTW, Mark. Anybody can put a blade on backwards. If you have a moment where you are not concentrating you can do anything wrong. That is one of the reasons why woodworking is a dangerous hobby or business. When you're tired or not thinking right or in a hurry that's when you close up the shop until the next day.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

hooky and William both brought back other memories. As a "Vocational" teacher, I trained kids to go to work right out of high school. Every kid had to change the blade on the bandsaw before they operated it the first time. Every year, one or two would put the bandsaw blade on with the teeth pointing up. How did they get it turned inside out you say? They also had to fold the blade with me watching. It was a real wrestling match for some of them and they would get the blade reversed. I never let them try to cut with the blade on that way, just asked them it they thought the blade would work that way and had them correct it.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Yep, I've put a blade or two on backwards before, but that's not my real bone head move of the month. I had a shaper that could run either direction and I did have a couple cutters that required the shaper to run the opposite direction. I had forgotten I used it that way and the next time I put a regular profile cutter on the shaper it smoked, burnt and raised cain. Of course the first thing I did was to see if there was someway I had put the cutter on backwards ( that was the first bone head thought). I couldn't see anything wrong; no damage, no missing carbide, so I tried it again with the same results. After 3 tries it finally sank in and I flipped the switch on the motor. All's well that ends well.

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

A friend once informed me that if it was not for bad luck, I would not have any luck, and then he broke off
the grounding prong on the drill he borrowed from me so he could use it in an old two prong plug. They 
came out with tape measures that had the length of the tape measure printed on them so you could use 
them to measure the inside of something like a doorway and then add those inches onto the measurement.
I had to dowel and glue the cutoff piece back onto the screendoor and recut it. That was 50 some years
ago, and I have not changed much. I did good enough job on the correction that they kept me on the 
job, which helped get me through college, where I learned that I still have way too much left to learn, but
I am still trying.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok Mark.
I'll be a registered member of your Bonehead Club.
I make bonehead moves all the time. 
Some are worse than others.
Here is my latest.
Scroll down and read what I done.
I am just learning to turn.
I was needing to remove the round piece at the bottom of a bowl I turned.
Instead of coming online and asking someone the proper way to do it, I thought of the bandsaw.
I ruined the bowl, a thirty dollar blade, and the bowl shot back and hit me in the stomach hard enough to knock the wind out of me.
And who says band saws are safer than table saw?

So there's the proof you asked for.
*I am a bonehead.*


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I made a real bone headed move when I was working on my daughter's Rube GoldBerg Machine. I had a small scrap of wood I was going to split into two small pieces. I didn't use any of the safety features because I was going to put the sled right back on so why bother?

Why indeed!!!! That was my first bone headed move. The rest was pushing the wood away from the spinning blade with a push stick. The price I paid was a kick back to the gut. I NEVER knew a little tiny stick of pine could hit that HARD! I'm thankful it didn't hit me in the head!

If I'm ripping, the riving knife, sheild and anti kickback thingies are on the saw. No more if, ands or buts!

William - that's waht your bowl story reminded me of. One thing is to ruin a bit of wood. It's quite another to ruin your life.

I would take that bowl of yours, fill the gap with green marine epoxy and sand smooth. The green epoxy will always stand out like a big scar. Quite a conversation piece. It's the scar the wood took and you narrowly avoided.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

you were just set up for cutting sheet metal is all…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Mark, one of my young sons asked if he could have the bowl. I don't know what he wanted it for, and I was too busy trying to catch my breath to care. I let him have it.
I probably could have saved the bowl when the blade caught. The thing was, there is an instant in a situation like that where you can try to hang onto the piece, but possibly loose your fingers. When that happens, my instincts are to let go of the bowl. I need my fingers worse than the bowl. I can turn another bowl. I don't think turning fingers is going to help me.

I'll watch this thread and let you know next time I make a bonehead move.
Yes, with me, there will be more.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I done it again!!!!*
I admit, I have an excuse this time. I have been sick lately. That's my best excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Several days ago, my brother came to my shop to borrow my saw for about an hour with a dado stack in it. I let him. He done his usual number and left the stack in it when he left instead of replacing the saw blade like he found it. So after he left, I (remember, I'm sick) mindlessly set about the task of replacing the blade and cleaning up a bit before going back home. I put it in and left the shop without thinking anymore about it.
Well, the next day, I just needed to step into the shop for a second to crosscut one piece of wood for my wife. My saw wouldn't cut. It made the awfullest sound as it went into the edge of the wood only about a quarter of an inch with smoke as it tried "burning" through the wood.
It took a second of head scratching to see the problem.

Yep! The blade was on backwards.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*kdc68* on the Arbor nut, been there done that too.

*William* I have the same story but in my case I think me and the maker were both bone heads, I purchase my bandsaw blades from a local maker and he's known to weld them backwards and I normally buy balk when I buy so yes one of the blades had been turned backwards and since I know he's known to do this I do a recheck on change out, just yesterday I could have sworn I had checked the teeth running correct before tightening it down but about half way into a log cut, the cut was just not going well turned the saw off and yep the teeth were backwards, luckily I had a good teacher during my up bringing that did his job very well, my father and he's the reason I learned how to flip a blade when teeth were pointing in the wrong direction.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Why isn't this stupid drill new drill bit going through the wood!!!! If I push harder it will go through!!!! What kind of piece of….........oh. Has to go the other way. Guess I'm in the club now. Bonehead maximus I am


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Backwards drill bit?
I was starting to think that was the proper way to clean them before using them.
I do that so much.

I do this for two reasons.
#1. I will have used the drill for removing a screw and forget to push the button to reverse the drill back to going in the correct direction.
#2. I'll accidentally hit the button making the drill turn in the wrong direction because drill manufactorers have a habit of putting those buttons in a bad location.

Either way, I am also guilty all too often of running a drill bit backwards, and thinking if I push the bit "just a little harder…..........".


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought running the drill bit backwards…..
Was for micro adjustments!!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kaleb* that has Aggie written all over it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy, I just saw this post as I was browsing around. I recently had to change out a blade on the old DeWalt. I got it nice and secure then went to make a test cut. I left the safety shield bolt loose. I discovered that as I turned on the saw. Yup. Plastic shield went everywhere. Some of it hit my googles.

And I was beginning to think I was a rehabilitated bone head. I need a new safety shield. There is no room for another bone headed move on that saw.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

NEVER…..EVER…..admit to making a mistake. It looks like you made the Mane and Tail of your next rocking horse to me. ;-)


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm a BONEHEAD.
http://lumberjocks.com/PASs/blog/37392


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...NEVER…..EVER…..admit to making a mistake…."*

Yep, it is always better to be shown your ass by others while being obstinate. Yep Uh huh… 'shore… yup…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Remember the sign?

"Front towards enemy"

goes for saw blades as well!!

Keep up the good work.

And just as an aside, I was working with my son installing an A/C in a school trying to drill a hole.
He was waiting on the other side wondering what was taking so long.
I told him his drill bit was blunt, upon him checking he found I had the drill in reverse!!

so we all do it sometime!


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the only spinning thing I haven't started backwards is a drill press.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Another use for a nail gun…sub-orbital launch platform.
http://lumberjocks.com/PASs/blog/37424


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention. All of the applicants to the bonehead have been approved. The stories are funny but dangerous. I think Pete wins the award for trying to knock Spy satellites from orbit with his nailer.

This evening, I pulled another one. Nope - not dangerous. In fact I was real cautious, deliberate, and careful about what I was doing.

My dryer went out a ways back and I rigged up a clothes line out of scrap lumber and rope. My wife is tired of the clothes line so I hauled the dryer out to the garage and took it apart. The control panel came off first, the top, the front but I left the wires attached, the tumbler and finally the heating element housing. I ordered the replacement coils on Sunday and installed them today.

Talk about careful - we stretched the coils out to the precise length and gently urged them through the ceramic rings. We hooked up the ceramic clips making sure we did bend the coils too much but just enough to gab the clips. I tested resistance at every connection just to make sure then I told my soon to get his equipment and do it again.

Perfect! No electrical fires are going to happen because of bad installation!

So-I grabbed to the air hose and blew out all the lint and dust bunnies then draped the air hose over the dryer case. I went in to get my son so we could install the heating element housing. Instinct told me to turn around but it was too late. The front of the dryer was already falling because it was off balance from the weight of the air hose.

Remember those wires I left connected to the front of the dryer? They got disconnected in an awful hurry. That's Ok because we have 4 days to figure out where 2 of them connect to. That's how long it will take to get the new dryer door switch from amazon.  DUH!

We were half an hour from drying our clothes and $10 richer.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Geeze, I'm glad I never make mistakes….. At least, while I'm sleeping


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Gary, now I know how to keep from making mistakes. Then again, I'd pull some really bonehead moves in my dreams. I don't think I can escape!


----------



## SteveKnnn (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, my name is Steve and I am a bonehead.

My most common bonehead move is the scrollsaw blade upside down. But my recent bonehead move for someone to see… My wife got a new smartphone. I was the smart showing her about it. Worked fine but the ringer would not work.

I drove back to Verizon to return it, but didn't get past front door associate when she flipped the switch to silence the ringer!


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, my name is Jay Nolet and I also am a bonehead.

I needed to cut a lot of plywood. Set up the shop vac to the table saw. Plugged in the vac and the table saw. Started the saw and commenced cutting. Mask on, earplugs in,Head down and focused. Cut, cut, cut and cut. Do you see it coming? Yep, didn't start the shop vac. I DON'T believe to this day the amount of dust I saw in the air in that basement.

In the far corner of the basement, there still are jars of canned beans that taste like Baltic birch.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Oh Steve - I'm laughing my rear end off. I did something very similar. I can't remember the exact scenario but I seem to recall turning a deep shade of red from the embarrassment.

Hi Jay! Never tried Baltic birch and beans. I suppose the flavor couldl grow on you.


----------



## WoodenSoldier (May 3, 2010)

Two weeks ago while raising the the blade on my table saw to cut through the sled I was making I wondered why the crank was so hard to turn. Instead of stopping to think about it, I kept trying to raise the blade until I heard a strange noise and a spark fly from underneath the sled. I still didn't know why but at least at this point I knew something was wrong. I turned the saw off, removed the sled and realized the riving knife was still on the saw and I had cranked it so hard that it bent it down into the blade.

Yikes.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Yikes again! That is some very creative kerf cutting! Hope it didn't cost you too much. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Okay boys, I think these are called 'blonde' moments among some audiences…

I'm not blonde, but I am a bonehead.

First time I used my Ridgid 13" planer, I had the shop vac attached to the dust port. Shop vac on, planer on, commence planing. A few passes into it and everything stopped. Had tripped the breaker. Unplugged everything and thought "OMG I broke it the first time using it."

Bonehead move #1 - hadn't realized how quickly the shop vac would fill and bog down.
Crowning bonehead move #2 - Could not figure out how to get out the board that was halfway through.
Looked at it for many minutes, and even went to get the instructions, when it hit me "OH YEAH, just raise the cutters by turning the knob and the board comes out. DUH.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Uh oh Sandra, you are definitely a trail blazer. I thought this was a guys only confessional. Not that you aren't allowed. Lord no. I just guys had the monopoly on screwing up. Welcome aboard.

You just got me to pondering so I have to put this, ahem, philosophical quandary out to the others.

You are going along smoothly then you pull a boneheaded move. Then immediately follow it up with another, and another and … You end up doing something incredible like smacking the jammed planer with a hammer. Uh huh. Just in case any of you are preparing a finely crafted denial, I'm not buying it.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

All of us make bone head moves…like laying out the router template guides for your miter slot extensions in your brand new, perfectly build table saw extension, only to route the space in between the four guides. Oh I had a miter gauge slot extension….a REALLY BIG one in the middle of the two that were supposed to be there. It's filled with a piece of MDF and stares at me each time I use my table saw to remind me that sometimes I'm a true dumbass. See, it happens to all of us. Notice the photo…dumbassery at its finest.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

It's not about your mistakes but how well you recover and use dumbassery in a sentence. Your pictorial resume has been thoroughly reviewed. You meet the stringent requirements for boneheadery. Welcome.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

I assumed (correctly) that the pictorial was necessary to grasp the true depth of this particular bonehead maneuver. I proudly don the crown of a inducted bonehead. Thank you….(applause)....thank you (more applause)...


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Mark - My theory is that I have a few mutated genes. I'm missing the compulsion to pick up and smell 27 of the same pink candles in a trinket store. I presume that it was replaced by my capacity for boneheadedness and fondness for tools.
I think many women (myself included) have an incredible ability to blame our boneheadedness on the men in our lives, but since my hubby doesn't touch my tools, I'm stuck.

Boneheads - separately we are stupid, together, we are more stupider.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Dear Warrior and Sandra, I hope you two are pleased with yourselves. I can't do any woodworking today. I hurt myself rather seriously from laughter.

Seriously though. I think you two of you could rouse the rest of us rabble to show of soliderty… Soilerdotery .. Solidhairiter … Dang Nabbit! How do you spell it? Wait - got it - Stupiderdarity.


----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

c-o-w-e-i-e-i-o That right there is another Dang Nabbit.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Jay - what's really sad is I get the reference.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy,

My name is Mark and I have fallen off the wagon. I have committed yet another boneheaded move. I am here to covers my inability to grasp the most simplistic of technical concepts. My foolhardiness begins as follows.

I arrived from a shopping trip ready to get to get busy on a special woodworking project. I was immediately intercepted by my loving wife who definitely was not in a loving mood. She started to race through angry words and slowly I gathered that kitchen sink was leaking and fix it now, and water on the floor, and everything soaked, and slipping, and burning food, and I told you to get a new one, you're always too busy with wood working to take care of it, and and and and and. The flow of love from her words was amazingly romantic.

Well, I ran to Lowes and picked up a new spayer and hose then I ran back home. No one was home. My queen and little princes had left me to the plumbing work. That's was a good choice. You see, workinging on plumbing problems usually inspires me to quote some of those amazingly romantic words myself.

Well I couldn't quite see the connections well enough to remove the fittings so I got a work light and plugged into this outlet. 









I always thought it was incredibly handy to have a power socket under the sink. I plugged in my spot light and nothing. I changed the bulb and nothing. I chucked that stupid (and other amazingly romantic descriptors) in the waste bin. I grabbed my mechanics light and nothing. I changed the light bulb and nothing. Yes, the romantic words began to spew forth. I went back the garage and tore it apart trying to find am decent flash light. None!!!!!

A few hours later I went to the kitchen to get a drink. I just couldn't understand how 2 of my most dependable lights had failed. I plugged the mechanics light into a different socket and it worked!!!! I ran to the garbage and plucked out the spot light. Sure enough, I plugged it into a different outlet and it worked!

The drink was forgotten as I quickly fixed my sink. Of course, I had an electrical outlet to deal with now. I decided to test it one last time. I plugged in the garbage disposal and went top side to flip the switch. . . . . . . . . . .

And that my friends is the story of my return to the bonehead club.


----------



## JohnDi (Jun 23, 2014)

How about spending 10 minutes finish sanding your table top without sandpaper on the ROS?

Just the most recent adventure.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yesterday turned the band saw on, but didn't set the tension. 1/2 new blade now has a kink. Argggggggggg!!!!!


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a router with two settings: "ordinary" and "beserk". The latter is activated by feeding the work between the cutter and the fence…

Only tried that once. But I still have to look at the machine for a loooooooooog time to work out which way to feed the wood.

I try to take weekends off so my guardian angel gets a break. Anyone who doesn't believe in a Higher Power needs to get into a workshop to see the miraculous saves that happen daily.

Like when a cleaner on site moved my circular-saw-as-tablesaw. The top was about 1/4" off square; it would've hit me right in the face.

Or when someone else used it, and left the saw hanging off just mounting bolts instead of four.

Or the guy who I sub-let from, who does the "maintenance" on the communal machines: putting the thicknesser's blades in backwards, for example, or not tightening the bandsaw's V-belt so it hardly cut through balsa … then getting it so tight, it shredded in a few weeks.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Lol - very nice! I'm not alone.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I guess I'm a member of this bonehead club. Needed to cut some rabbets and put in my 1/4 inch spiral up cut bit in my router table. I gave it the correct measurement then hand tightened the collet. Forgot to use the wrench! Turned the router on and proceeded to make my cut as the bit rose higher and higher. Lucky I thought something was wrong and shut it off before it came out as a 1/4 inch spiral up cut missile!

I guess that qualifies me as a certified member!

I won't go into the time while holding a piece of wood I drilled through it and into my left hand index finger.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a displeasure of encountering some boneheads whom had moved in our neighborhood. Boneheads are a division of skin heads. They call them boneheads because they are white supremacist and Nazi sympathizers. They attempted to kill me and set my property on fire. From the discussions here, I don't consider the participants to be boneheads.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Whew Jeff, good catch! Glad you didn't have to 'catch' in midair.

Mr Jinx, skinheads and now boneheads. All the same. Some people just want a reason to hurt others. If all of us looked exactly the same, that group would still exist with 90% of the same membership.

I'm sorry they turned your attentions to you. You surely did nothing to deserve what they did. Yet they twist every truth to malevolent lies. They can't accept that they are the horrid villian's and that they themselves are despised. I'm glad you are with us.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks MarkTheFiddler,
I just wanted to make sure that these folks don't get any positive attention. Ironically, if they had bothered to educate themselves, Aryan nation was a concept where I was born into meaning noble men not a bunch of sick kids blaming their disparity on a race of people.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've studied the theory of making errors for a long time, and may have posted this before. The only difference between "novices" and "experts", at least in computer programming, it that the "experts" make fewer error than the "novices". I believe that this is a universal truth that transcends disciplines, be it physics, engineering, mathematics, or woodworking. EVERYBODY makes mistakes, even in their fields of expertise.

MR Jinx, as far as your local hooligans are concerned, it is a given that they exist, no matter the religion, color or creed, unfortunately. As far as it goes, many people will follow a strong leader like sheep, no matter how heinous that leader's beliefs, or actions are.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I belong to the club!
Started up my wide belt sander, all was going well until sparks started shooting from the side. 
Just so happens that you have to flip the breaker on your air compressor to keep the air pressure built up so that the belt will track properly. 
60 dollar belt ran right off the rollers until it tore itself up into pcs and lodged all the pcs everywhere it could think of.
Bummer is, that's not the first time.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the club! I killed a cheap belt sander with poor tracking. The sanding belt was really good quality so when it keep moving inward, it cut cut a hot groove in the plastic body of the sander. By the time the first piece of semi melted plastic got smeared onto the surface I was sanding, it was too late. The sanding mechanism was history. The plastic cooled down and turned into a clumpy rock the was jammed up all inside the sander.

My current belt sander is a nice porter cable.

Now, I double check the tracking after a moment of sanding. However, it has always been fine. My biggest bone-headed move was buying a $32 sander at HF. My PC sander was $165. Haven't had a single problem with it.

Lightning,

I've been programming since 1981. I still kick myself.


----------

